# Power Mirror Conversion from manual mirror



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

okay. so my truck came with manual side mirrors. and i went to the junkyard one day and picked up a power mirror switch for kicks.. and found that i had a plug in my dash for it. but the wires for the mirrors them selves arent in my doors. im thinking the extension plugs are in the dash on each side.. anyone know about this issue???? i figure i gotta take my dash out to see...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm just taking a guess here, but maybe the power mirror option, is available only if you choose power windows & locks. That way, the only have to put in 1 extra harness, that does everything. My 61 is this way, no backup lights from the factory. If you ordered a power tailgate window, then you got back up lights.


----------



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

well i hear you... but its just too hard for me to believe it has to be on the same harness.. because why then would the plug for the power mirrors be in my dash. the switch i found plugs rite in to it. that just makes me think that the rest of that part of the option itself is still under there.. guess i gotta tear into it bwahaha


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

what yr truck?

the wiring is not in the doors. I did this on my truck as well as the windows and locks. I grabbed the whole wiring harness from the door into the cab, as well as all the connectors. my mirrors are also heated so I also grabbed the relays and switch for that. its not difficult to do, but the mirror harness in the truck is NOT wired for power, i.e. not to the fuse box. I just ran new wires inside the cab. its actually very easy. if you want I could give you a run down of what I did.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOO, power mirrors, they have so many fragile parts just waiting to break, gears and such, trust me, the manual ones will work far better. no power mirror car ive driven had them and lasted too long..


----------



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

well i dont care about power doors. just the power mirrors. i just needed to know if the mirror harness itself for the doors just clips in under the dash on each side.. i know the plug for the mirror adj. switch is in my dash so im assuming the rest is there too( relays, etc..)


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

not they are not, you will need to install the rest. its only there because of the main wiring harness.


----------

